
AF_Unix comes to Windows - nikbackm
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/commandline/2017/12/19/af_unix-comes-to-windows/
======
poizan42
Duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15964185](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15964185)

~~~
detaro
Please do not point out duplicates without discussions and only a few upvotes,
unless there are a ton of them. HN does allows limited duplicates.

